# come back



## painkiller735

I really want to learn that sentence in other languages...


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi:

Pus bya!

*Bien*


----------



## diegodbs

Spanish:

¡Vuelve!/¡Regresa!


----------



## Brazilian dude

In Portuguese: Volta/Volte, Regressa/Regresse.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian there's two variants:
Возвращайся! (Vozvraschajsya). It's a bit difficult to pronounce, I know. 
Возвращайтесь! (Vozvraschajtes'). 
The actual difference is that the latter is more polite. You can use the former form when addressing your friends, relatives etc., i.e. people whom you're familiar with. The latter is also used when addressing two or more people.


----------



## painkiller735

Yes it's very difficult!


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:*

"Waapas aa!" (informal address)
"Waapas aao!" (formal address)

(you could also say "aajaa/aajaao" (respectively, instead of "aa/aao"), and that would make it seem less "demanding")

*Gujarati:*

"Paacho aaw!" (informal address to male)
"Pacchee aww!" (informal address to female)
"Paachaa aawo" (formal address)


----------



## janecito

Slovene:*
Vrni se! *(informal)*
Vrnite se! *(formal)


----------



## panjabigator

To add on to Linguist

Vaapus aaie is even more formal


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

*in Vietnamese:*
*Come back: Quay trở lại*


----------



## Krümelmonster

German: Komm zurück! (or formal: Kommen Sie zurück!)


----------



## vince

French:
Reviens! (informal) Revenez! (formal)

Cantonese:
返嚟(呀)!
faan lei (aa)!

Mandarin:
回來!
hui lai!


----------



## Aur0n87

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> German: Komm zurück! (or informal: Kommen Sie zurück!)



You mixed it up. "Komm zurück" is the informal version, and "Kommen Sie zurück" the formal one.


----------



## betulina

In Catalan: Torna! (you singular) / Torneu! (you plural)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

* Vrati se! *(informal)*
Vratite se! *(formal)


----------



## Krümelmonster

@ Aur0n: Sure, I just corrected it, so it won't cause confusion... you shouldn't post anything having just slept 2 hours the night before


----------



## Honour

TR 
geri dön (back turn)
geri gel (back come)
both are informal


----------



## Dminor

Dutch: Kom terug!


----------



## parakseno

Romanian: 
Întoarce-te! (singular, you)
Întoarceţi-vă! (plural and polite form)


----------



## macta123

In Malayalam
*Tirichu varu*


----------



## robbie_SWE

Swedish: 

*Kom tillbaks!*


----------



## Whodunit

Arabic:

*!عد* (one male addressed) - 'ud
*!عودي* (one female addressed) - 'uudii
*!عودا* (two persons addressed) - 'uudaa
*!عودوا* (male persons addressed) - 'uuduu
*!عدن* (female persons addressed) - 'udna


----------



## Tisia

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Farsi:
> 
> Pus bya!
> 
> *Bien*


 
...or in *Iranian Persian*:

- Bargard! (come back)
- Bargard khoneh (come back home).

*Kurdish:* 
(different dialects in different Kurdish cities)
- Warawa 
- Birawa 
- Bawrwa

*Finnish:*
- Tule takaisin.


Tisia


----------



## Tisia

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *Hindi/Urdu:*
> 
> "Waapas aa!" (informal address)


 
oh... So easy to get it. I bet a Persian would understand it immediately. On of the meanings of *پس* (pas) in Persian is *back* and *aa* in informal Persian is another word for '*bia*' which means '*come*'. *Waapas* is the same as *pas*. 

Tisia


----------



## rubes1

Hebrew: "Tahzor heyna"


----------



## Henryk

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> German: Komm zurück! (or formal: Kommen Sie zurück!)


Or: Komm wieder!


----------



## Juri

Italian: Ritorna(sing.) ritornate(plural or polite form)
short form : Torna! Tornate!


----------



## Manuel_M

*In Maltese*: 

Singular: Ejja lura   (pronounced eyy-a loo-ra) 
Plural:    Ejjew Lura (pronounced eyy-ew loo-ra)


----------



## painkiller735

> Turk TR
> geri dön (back turn)
> geri gel (back come)
> both are informal


Neden *geri dön* cümlesine *turn back* ve *geri gel* cümlesine *come back* demediğini anlayamadım.bunlar emir cümleleri ve bu şekilde olması gerekiyor benim bildiğim.


----------



## Honour

painkiller735 said:
			
		

> Neden *geri dön* cümlesine *turn back* ve *geri gel* cümlesine *come back* demediğini anlayamadım.bunlar emir cümleleri ve bu şekilde olması gerekiyor benim bildiğim.



tabii ki öyle   ben , eğer ki kelimeleri eşleştirerek öğrenmek isteyen olursa diye birebir çevirisini yazdım. 
---
sum up for those who don't understand; She asked me why i composed the sentence in the wrong order and i've replied that i did so for those who want to learn words by matching one to other. the correct form is *geri dön* and *geri gel*


----------



## painkiller735

Hmm.AnladımSana bir soru sorabilir miyim?Ben bunu sormuştum ama pek cevap alamadım.Adım Ceren.Ceren kelimesi nereden geliyor bir fikrin var mı?Ceren ceylan yavrusu demek.Ve bana denildiğine göre farsça veya moğolca veya öztürkçe..Anadili farsça olan bir arkadaşa sordum hiç duymamış.


----------



## Honour

painkiller735 said:
			
		

> Hmm.AnladımSana bir soru sorabilir miyim?Ben bunu sormuştum ama pek cevap alamadım.Adım Ceren.Ceren kelimesi nereden geliyor bir fikrin var mı?Ceren ceylan yavrusu demek.Ve bana denildiğine göre farsça veya moğolca veya öztürkçe..Anadili farsça olan bir arkadaşa sordum hiç duymamış.



hiçbir fikrim yok ancak tdk isimler sözlüğü ve güncel sözlük, öz türkçe ve moğolca kökenli olduğunu söylüyor. Evdeki bilgisayarımda etimolojik türkçe sözlüğü linki var ordan da kontrol edip pm atarım.


----------



## painkiller735

Turk said:
			
		

> hiçbir fikrim yok ancak tdk isimler sözlüğü ve güncel sözlük, öz türkçe ve moğolca kökenli olduğunu söylüyor. Evdeki bilgisayarımda etimolojik türkçe sözlüğü linki var ordan da kontrol edip pm atarım.


 Tamam çok sevinirim haber verirsen.


----------



## Knuð

Norwegian:

Kom tilbake!


----------



## Pivra

Thai:

klab- to return
klabma- to comeback
Klabmana (command)


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic:

Till! / Tillibh!

(Pronounced "Cheel" and "Cheeleev"), from the verb "tilleadh" - to return, come back

Rob


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Έλα/ελάτε πίσω!»* [ˈe̞.la.ˈpi.s̠o̞] (sing. or informal)/[e̞.ˈla.t̠e̞.ˈpi.s̠o̞] (pl. or formal) --> _come back!_

The verb is the imperative (2nd p. sing. or informal/2nd p. pl. or formal) and suppletive *«έλα/ελάτε»** of the v. *«έρχομαι»* [ˈe̞r.xo̞.me̞] (deponent MoGr v.) --> _to come < _Classical verb *«ἔρχομαι» érkʰŏmai* --> _to come, go, travel _(PIE *h₁er-/h₁ergʰ- _to move, go_ cf. Hitt. arške- _to reach repeatedly, make incursions_, Skt. ऋच्छति (r̥cchati), _to move, reach, arrive at_).

Τhe adverb is *«πίσω»* [ˈpi.s̠o̞] --> _back, backwards_, an aphetism of the Classical adv. *«ὀπίσ(σ)ω» ŏpís(s)ō* --> _backwards, afterwards_, a derivative of the Classical adverb *«ὄπισθεν» ópĭstʰĕn* --> _(from) behind, at the back, back(wards)_ (PIE *h₁epi-/*h₁opi- _close upon, at, behind_ > *h₁opi-tio. Cognates include Skt. अपि (api), _too, also_, Av. aipi (idem), OArmenian և (ew), _and, also_).

***The Classical v. *«ἐλαύνω» ĕlaúnō* --> _to drive (a chariot)_, supplied the imperative forms > Byzantine Gr. metaplasm (reduction) *«ἔλα» éla* of the Classical 2nd p. sing. imperative *«ἔλαυνε» élaunĕ* (possibly from a cry at the Hippodrome of Constantinople).


----------

